# How to recover a FreeBSD 9.2 system?



## frankpeng (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi,FreeBSD gurus!
I was trying to install FreeBSD 10.0 on a third hard drive in a FreeBSD 9.2 computer. I do not know how the 10.0 killed the 9.2.
Now when I boot the 9.2 disk and 
	
	



```
trying to mount the root from /dev/raid/r0p2 [rw,acls] ...
/usr/lib32/libedit.so.7: unsupported file layout.
Enter full pathname of sheel or RETURN for /bin/sh:
```
When I hit enter, it comes out the same thing.
I have tried to use a  9.2 installation USB to boot the computer and get into LiveCD mode or Shell mode and mount the r0p2 partition at /mnt without problem, but I do not know how to fix it. 
	
	



```
fsck -y -t ufs /dev/raid/r0p2
```
 has no problem.
In FreeBSD 10.0, I can 

```
mount -t ufs /dev/raid/r0p2 /mnt
cd /mnt
ls
```
All files are there.
Please help!


----------

